
Has anyone succeeded in disabling “pull to refresh” on mobile Chrome? - dredmorbius
https://old.reddit.com/r/chrome/comments/c8elej/has_anyone_succeeded_in_disabling_pull_to_refresh/
======
dredmorbius
See also:

[https://old.reddit.com/r/chrome/comments/c3pr1v/pull_to_refr...](https://old.reddit.com/r/chrome/comments/c3pr1v/pull_to_refresh_on_chrome/)

[https://old.reddit.com/r/chrome/comments/bymxsy/the_new_goog...](https://old.reddit.com/r/chrome/comments/bymxsy/the_new_google_chrome_update_for_android_dosent/)

[https://old.reddit.com/r/chrome/comments/bymxsy/the_new_goog...](https://old.reddit.com/r/chrome/comments/bymxsy/the_new_google_chrome_update_for_android_dosent/)

[https://old.reddit.com/r/chrome/comments/canaim/i_reverted_t...](https://old.reddit.com/r/chrome/comments/canaim/i_reverted_to_the_mobile_chrome_my_cellphone/)

[https://old.reddit.com/r/chrome/comments/c8sfj4/chrome_andro...](https://old.reddit.com/r/chrome/comments/c8sfj4/chrome_android_refresh_bug/)

[https://old.reddit.com/r/chrome/comments/c71qi1/pull_down_to...](https://old.reddit.com/r/chrome/comments/c71qi1/pull_down_to_refresh_but_halfway_down_the_page/)

[https://old.reddit.com/r/chrome/comments/by8lby/android_chro...](https://old.reddit.com/r/chrome/comments/by8lby/android_chrome_randomly_reloads_when_scrolling_up/)

